# Picture of the day



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Doesn't get a whole lot nicer than that!!!

Great shot...


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Do you remember a more stable snowpack?*

Hopefully it will disintegrate soon.


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

> Hopefully it will disintegrate soon.


Don't you mean get covered up soon? Or are you jonsin for WW?

--Chris


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Turns?*

Hey Chris- why so many turns? Seems rather straight forward, no trees, plenty of snow. Why not really go for it?


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

It was recommended by my physical therapist. A light bouncing motion helps strengthen the muscles around my [slipped] disc. :wink:


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Fast lines*

See that explans everything.

Just think of the number of fresh runs everyone would get... if we all straight lined everything. Oh, to be Jeremy Nobus.


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice!

Chris, can you describe your approach for that run?


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Fast lines*



Don said:


> See that explans everything.
> 
> Just think of the number of fresh runs everyone would get... if we all straight lined everything.



Sounds like you need to hang with better farmers....

http://raf.atd.ucar.edu/~cjw/Skiing/misc/farm.jpg

--Chris


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

Pinner said:


> can you describe your approach for that run?


My personal experience or the approach in general/route?

--Chris


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

_Your_ experience naturally!

I'm not familiar with much of the bc in that area, and I'm dying to explore it.


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

Pinner said:


> _Your_ experience naturally!


Well, I've only been towed behind a sled twice, and that was one of them. It was between 0F and -10F all day. 40' rope behind a sled through hairpins is unnerving. The sleds were dropped at the normal trail head (i.e. where cars can goto in the summer). They gained as 2 miles and around 1500 vertical. From there it was a full hour to the top of Rock of Ages Pass, another mile and 2300 vertical. If you just want to ski in Silver Pick Basin, sled is not required, probably 2-3 hour approach. Road goes the whole into the Basin as there used to be a mine up there, so no route finding.




> I'm not familiar with much of the bc in that area, and I'm dying to explore it.



I'm not particularly familar with the San Juans either, we were making a bid for Mt. Wilson, but turned around due to a preponderance of talus with just 6" of fresh powder on top. Instead we skied in the Silver Pick Basin, which is great terrain if things are stable and the snow conditions are good (hhhmmm, normal Colorado qualifier).

http://raf.atd.ucar.edu/~cjw/Skiing/misc/MtWilson1.jpg

--Chris


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Just wishing we'd get about 3' to destabilize the snow pack. 18" at Snowmass today was quite fine!


----------

